# purchase peptides



## dieseljimmy (Sep 9, 2013)

right now my plan is to administer to my pet, flog the dolphin whos real name is irene. and for short Ill call him "I"

50 mcg lr3 in the am and pm
300 mod gfr and 300 ghrp6 am
50 mcg des 5 min preworkout
300 mod gfr and 300 ghrp6 am 15 min post workout and shake
50 mcg des 15 min post mod gfr and ghrp6


----------



## crackrbaby (Sep 9, 2013)

Flog the dolphin B Ripped Son!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 9, 2013)

SOoo 
in full discolsure I had been running 100 mcg of lr3  for ten days prior to starting Purchase peptides IGF

I started taking pp LR3 and DES on sat.

the DES was an immediate flushing feeling. and I had one of the best workouts I can remember.  pumps were outstanding. 

also took the GHRP6 and mod grf... and the tell tail hunger was very stiff. I had breakfast and had two omelettes and 4 pancakes. which is about double what I can normally comfortably do... my wife looked at me like I was an alien when I ordered the second meal.

so far so good


----------



## DaMaster (Sep 9, 2013)

PP is definitely legit


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 11, 2013)

FROM my log

monday 
258
shoulder was tweeky... decided to vary the plan
fresh to this IGF DES so I pumped 50 mcg into each bicep and did a bi only day. (little tri)

db alt curls
25 x20, 35x20, 45x15, 55x14, 65x12, 75x11
tri push down cable
60x20, 80x20, 100x15, 120x15

concentration curls and single overhead extension super set
45x15/45x14, 55x12/55x10, 35x20, 35x15

ez curl/ ex overhead superset no rest
120 x12/120x13 2 sets

3 light sets of preacher curls focusing on the top half of the movement

biceps were so pumped it hurt. skin was itchy. this PP igf DES is probably my new favorite peptide.


----------



## HFO3 (Sep 11, 2013)

I applaud your determination and perseverance, thats a lot of injections Jimmy... I am confused just reading your protocol, lol More power to you brother!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 16, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> I applaud your determination and perseverance, thats a lot of injections Jimmy... I am confused just reading your protocol, lol More power to you brother!


I feel a little pin cushion-y. somehow I will make it though.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 16, 2013)

friday
263- weight is creeping up pretty rapidly

Love this IGF. my scale is exploding. and I look marginally thicker in all areas but my cawk.(cant improve on prefection)  really a huge difference in pumps and workout stamina.  im not falling off like I normally do. the pump sets have gone from sort of an afterthought to a very important and productive part of the workout. 

So im taking 100 LR3 and 100 DES preworkout.  The DES is what I believe to be causing this vigor. I feel hard all day from the LR3 and the DES is so immediate. you dont realize it until your warm.  I see why some fellas are talking about doing it intraworkout. 

the flushing and nausea has subsided around 10 days in. 

really liking this... cant recommend purchase peptides enough.


----------



## oufinny (Sep 16, 2013)

I got a bottle earlier this year of letro and since then I have been totally impressed by the service and quality.  PP is a bargain when you consider the quality I am getting.  There are some other great peptide companies as well but I will never hesitate to recommend PP.


----------



## s2h (Sep 16, 2013)

Purchase Peptides has some high quality products..

My pet donkey is espc fond of the lr3..ipamorelin...des and the always impressive cialis...

Donkey had labs on PP t3 on 20mcg ed with t3 uptake coming in at 44 and out of range....

Great service and shipping...


----------



## wiseone (Sep 16, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> friday
> 263- weight is creeping up pretty rapidly
> 
> Love this IGF. my scale is exploding. and I look marginally thicker in all areas but my cawk.(cant improve on prefection)  really a huge difference in pumps and workout stamina.  im not falling off like I normally do. the pump sets have gone from sort of an afterthought to a very important and productive part of the workout.
> ...



Jimmy, what's up with taking the LR3 & Des preworkout. I've been reading where its recommended to take the Des preworkout & then take the LR3 about 15-20 minutes post workout, giving the natural MGF thats released by the body time to do it's thing.
Someone jump in here and correct me if I'm wrong or missing something.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 21, 2013)

Day 20 ifg...

Im up almost ten pounds in 20 days of pp ifg lr3 and ifg des and 10 days of ghrp6 and mod grf... I look marginally thicker and more muscular unfortunately in the last 5 days I have put on some stomach... the ghrp6 is stiff. Im grossly hungry all the time. Im killing my cooler buyearly afternoon. And I practical ly have to eat something out in the afternoon. And im so hungry im making bad food decisions.

Im in love with purchase peptides ifg combo. I feel big and half pumped all day.  By the time im warmed up in the gym I have a full body pump. Im up a rep or two on most sets. The late sets in the workout feel very productive.  

I might slow up the ghrp6 as im now eating too much. Or I have to accommodate another meal in my cooler, which basically means im going to have to take out the water.and carry two coolers...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 21, 2013)

wiseone said:


> Jimmy, what's up with taking the LR3 & Des preworkout. I've been reading where its recommended to take the Des preworkout & then take the LR3 about 15-20 minutes post workout, giving the natural MGF thats released by the body time to do it's thing.
> Someone jump in here and correct me if I'm wrong or missing something.




Im sorry i was unclear in that post. 
Ifg lr3 50 mcg in the am and pm
Ifg des 100 mcg pre workout

Im fairly versed in lr3... been around it a handful of times... I had noticed no difference in lr3 timing procedures.  This des is new to me.... inhave been reading about injecting intra workout... sounds like a pain in the ass, but I see the logic.  The des is on you in 5 min. I feel like I missed it once cause of my need to flirt with several milf gym members when I enter the gym.


----------



## s2h (Sep 22, 2013)

MILFS can and will throw off dosing schedules...shame on you


----------



## Christsean (Sep 22, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> right now my plan is to administer to my pet, flog the dolphin whos real name is irene. and for short Ill call him "I"
> 
> 50 mcg lr3 in the am and pm
> 300 mod gfr and 300 ghrp6 am
> ...



Is your dolphin satisfied with his results so far?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 25, 2013)

Christsean said:


> Is your dolphin satisfied with his results so far?



hes got a huge hard on for PP!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 25, 2013)

peptides 

this particular vial I did not draw out, back load and freeze the pins. I have been pulling the igf reconstituted in AA and then buffering with Nacl just prior to injection. causing more dullness in the slin pin. but Im a trooper... 
still big time in love with the PP IGF LR3 and PP IGF DES combo. the workouts have been pretty aggressive since I started it. seems to get better every workout. DES is causing massive pumps, even when my water is down at little. 

I have almost totally backed off the GHRP6 and MOD GFR... the consumption was silly. Im just way to hungry to operate... The best way I can describe it... is that feeling when you see a woman in a state of undress and you have to fuck her... It consumes your mind, almost everything else is gone. that how my hunger is on PP ghrp6. I cant relax because Im always seeking out the next meal. I think its in part due to PP ghrp6 potency. other sources 300 even 400 mcg at time several times a day was what is needed. that was my baseline... PP ghrp 200- 300 is it max... I was rocking too much out of the box.

I need to drop a few pounds and then I will hop back on...


----------



## crackrbaby (Sep 25, 2013)

Priceless comparison of how u feel on there Ghrp6. Priceless !


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 4, 2013)

and so my IGF run is coming to a close. 

its a sad day but I will forge ahead.   somehow. 

I will say I have run IGF LR3 on several occasions prior to this current run. and PP IFG is marginally stiffer.  or the other ones were weaker. I guess its all relative. 

the DES is by far my new favorite peptide. I like that preworkout kick for the pumps and I know its a mental thing, but something about injecting right before a workout does something to my head.  I feel bigger and fuller. Im probably just going to take a month off and get right back on. 

as for the GHRP6 and MOD GRF. im going to reinsitute that shortly. my appetite is a god damn yoyo. and I need to find a GHRP dose that makes me hungry without turning into a food whore. 

all things considered.... if your in the market for IGF... get purchase peptides stuff.


----------

